# Animal crossing not working?



## Xyla (Feb 13, 2018)

Heya. I can?t get on pocket camp at all after updating it.. just goes to a black screen whenever I try open the app. Is this only me?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 13, 2018)

I get the message to update. If I select it from that screen, it takes me to the updated notice in the app store, with the option to "open", not update. (it appears to be the newest version) If I click on "open", it takes me back to the app which is telling me to update. If I just go to the app store, there is no update notice, and the most recent updated version is Feb 1. So frustrating! (I am on the most recent version of iOS for my iphone.)


----------



## Tranquil Thyme (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi I had that issue also took some googling to finally find an answer. Go to the update page and swipe down, this will refresh your iPhone/iPad apps. Hope that this helps.

Jador


----------



## Ras (Feb 14, 2018)

Xyla said:


> Heya. I can’t get on pocket camp at all after updating it.. just goes to a black screen whenever I try open the app. Is this only me?



Nope, I get it too.  There are a handful of people on Twitter with the same problem (hopefully, not too few for them to address it). Common to everyone seems to be that we're on iPhones.  Mine is an iPhone 7 Plus with the latest iOS.  I foolishly deleted the app and reinstalled it, thinking that would fix it, but it didn't.  Now, I'm sweating losing all my progress (though, I did link to my Nintendo Account, so it should be fine).


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 14, 2018)

Tranquil Thyme said:


> Hi I had that issue also took some googling to finally find an answer. Go to the update page and swipe down, this will refresh your iPhone/iPad apps. Hope that this helps.
> 
> Jador



thank you!!


----------



## Xyla (Feb 14, 2018)

Ah ok. Well I’m not on a phone, it’s an iPad mini. And yeah hope it’s fixed soon... twiggy and bluebear prob miss me


----------



## Ras (Feb 14, 2018)

Message on teh tweets:

ACPocketNews Retweeted どうぶつの森 ポケットキャンプ

Developers of Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp have heard your feedback regarding the blue/black screen when launching the game on iOS devices.

They’re looking into the problem and a fix is forthcoming. #PocketCamp

UPDATE: I have not tested this, but here are some instructions:

Players who have experienced the game crashing when opening #PocketCamp on iOS, the instructions are as follow: Go to Settings > General > Language & Region > and select the region of your device. Once complete, restart the device and app.

UPDATE 2: Tested. Works. What you need to do is change your region to something else, click Done, agree to change your region.  Then, change your region back to your real region. I don't know if it's necessary, but I then restarted my device by holding down the shutoff button. I am now back in. Don't yet know if I've lost progress.

UPDATE 3: YES! My save data was recovered! Worst 12 hours of my life OVER! LOL. And now it's too late and I'm not even going to explore the new features tonight.

One would assume this will be patched if you want to wait.


----------



## lizardon (Feb 14, 2018)

Ras said:


> Message on teh tweets:
> 
> ACPocketNews Retweeted どうぶつの森 ポケットキャンプ
> 
> ...



I have tried, but the game still crashing when I click "Tap to start"


----------



## Ras (Feb 14, 2018)

That sounds like a different issue. This issue involved a black or blue screen. I will try to find you the address that report your issue if it’s not above.


----------



## lizardon (Feb 14, 2018)

That would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## Ras (Feb 14, 2018)

I sent an email to ac-pocketcamp-support@nintendo.co.jp yesterday and did get a response. That’s the support address listed on the official Pocket Camp site, so hopefully they can help. I know from yesterday how much it sucks when this doesn’t just work.


----------



## lizardon (Feb 14, 2018)

Ras said:


> I sent an email to ac-pocketcamp-support@nintendo.co.jp yesterday and did get a response. That’s the support address listed on the official Pocket Camp site, so hopefully they can help. I know from yesterday how much it sucks when this doesn’t just work.



Thanks so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have sent them the email, with a short video, so they will understand what i'm talking about.


----------



## Ras (Feb 15, 2018)

Good luck! I think they’re going to have to release a patch soon, so hopefully your issue will be included.


----------



## RAQ (Feb 15, 2018)

lizardon said:


> I have tried, but the game still crashing when I click "Tap to start"



I contacted support and this is exactly the fix they had asked me to do... does not work.  I tried it multiple times but each time I get the "Tap to Start" screen, it just takes me back to my phone home screen

What I have found out... once I uninstall the game and reinstall the game, it will allow me start "fresh" and I am able to play the game as a new player

When I link my Nintendo account... the game goes back to sending me to my phone home screen after I get the "Tap to Start" screen.

I tried this 3 times just to make sure.  

*Able to play the game as a fresh start after reinstalling it
*Unable to get past the "Tap to Start" screen once I link my Nintendo account after reinstalling the game


Someone please help... I haven't been able to play since this update.  I have flowers to harvest!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry... the fix was to change Language / Region setting

... doesn't work for me

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to add... I play on an iPhone X ver. 11.2.5


----------



## Lotta (Feb 15, 2018)

Same thing with me, RAQ. Interested to see if anyone has resolved this issue.


----------



## lizardon (Feb 15, 2018)

RAQ said:


> I contacted support and this is exactly the fix they had asked me to do... does not work.  I tried it multiple times but each time I get the "Tap to Start" screen, it just takes me back to my phone home screen
> 
> What I have found out... once I uninstall the game and reinstall the game, it will allow me start "fresh" and I am able to play the game as a new player
> 
> ...



That's what happened to me


----------



## lizardon (Feb 16, 2018)

RAQ said:


> I contacted support and this is exactly the fix they had asked me to do... does not work.  I tried it multiple times but each time I get the "Tap to Start" screen, it just takes me back to my phone home screen
> 
> What I have found out... once I uninstall the game and reinstall the game, it will allow me start "fresh" and I am able to play the game as a new player
> 
> ...




I got their reply.



> Dear user,
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> We apologize for the inconveniente caused.
> As this issue will be schedule to fix in the next update, please kindly wait till the next update.
> ...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 16, 2018)

That’s horrible! How long until the next update?


----------



## Lotta (Feb 16, 2018)

From this site: https://ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/site/topics/ANNOUNCEMENT_9999999

“We expect to have the above issues fixed with the update scheduled for 2/17/18 at 2:00 a.m.
For players who are affected by these issues, please update the game at around 2/17/18 at 2:00 a.m.”


----------



## RAQ (Feb 16, 2018)

Lotta said:


> From this site: https://ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/site/topics/ANNOUNCEMENT_9999999
> 
> ?We expect to have the above issues fixed with the update scheduled for 2/17/18 at 2:00 a.m.
> For players who are affected by these issues, please update the game at around 2/17/18 at 2:00 a.m.?




Thank you for this.  I also got a message from support to wait for the next update.

I can't wait!  Everyone has been talking about all the new stuff that I haven't been able to experience


----------



## Lotta (Feb 16, 2018)

Fingers crossed we have enough time to get everything. The event ends on the 25th.


----------



## Ras (Feb 18, 2018)

This update is now live. Maybe it has been since yesterday, but I only noticed it just now.


----------

